# Prognathochromis perrieri



## bossfish (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm looking for any information I can find on these guys that goes beyond the species profile. Is there anyone who is keeping them. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bre (Apr 22, 2009)

There really isnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t any info out there about them. This fish is extinct in the wild and VERY few people in this country even have them. I have a group that I acquired with the help of a good friend. Mine have not spawned yet but I donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t feel too bad as the guy who has part of the same group hasnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t had his spawn yet either. These were my Ã¢â‚¬Å"holy grailÃ¢â‚¬Â


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Spawn them for the rest of us! :lol:


----------



## Bre (Apr 22, 2009)

Believe me... I am waiting just as anxiously as the next person!!!


----------



## bossfish (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. I've got what apears to be 3 males and 2 females. There is another person in town who got the other 5. Someone in our local fishclub had a friend back east that donated a bunch of cool africans for one of our auctions last year. They are still fairly small with the largest at just about 2 1/2 inches and the smallest "female?" at about an inch and a half. From what I've been observing so far they are more peacefull towards one another and are growing slower that any victorian I've seen before. I started giving them live daphnia a couple of times a week to speed up the growth rate but only for the last few weeks. They are interesting fish and my goal is to breed them and distribute the fry to other interested hobbyists.


----------



## Bre (Apr 22, 2009)

Mine are about the same size. I have had them since April of last yr and they were TINY when I got them. I have 7 and it appears my ratio is 5 males to 2 females.  I hope to spawn them and distribute them to interested people as well.


----------



## bossfish (Jun 1, 2005)

I came home from work today and found a female holding. It's her first spawn so I'm sure there wont be very many but it's a start. Also it was the bigger of the two females. She's got a little red in her fins so I was wondering if it was a male. Guess not.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Grats!


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

:thumb: good luck


----------



## bossfish (Jun 1, 2005)

Last night I stripped 12 fry. They are not quite free swimming but they are mobile and seem to be doing well. I don't keep most of the fry my fish produce but these are definately worth growing out.

I also lost the smaller of my two females this week leaving me with only one. The rest of the group rejected and turned on her in a way that I've only seen in Tropheus before this. I removed her to a hospital tank but she fell victim to stress and died within 24 hours of being moved. I think it was stress because she really wasn't in bad shape except for a lightly nipped tail. She had lost her stripe and was hiding in the upper corner of the tank when I removed her. I love working with new fish because they are so full of surprises. These guys had me fooled into thinking they were very docile but in fact they were just waiting for an opportunity to show thier true colors. The remaining 3 males and 1 female are all getting along perfectly for the moment. I hope I can get a few more spawns out of the female.


----------

